# Chemicalneed.com



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2012)

Avoid these guys like the plague.  

That is all.

*Edited/Added with permission of OP:*




Prince said:


> *CEM is legit,* (snip)





CEM Store said:


> *ChemicalNeed website* looks like CEM-Products (and in fact says "Powered By CEM") because it* is a subsidiary of CEM, solely owned and operated by CEM. *As a subsidiary, ChemicalNeed is the sponsoring RC store at NTBM and EliteFitness. The only relationship between Nathan Chase and ChemicalNeed is that ChemicalNeed is a sponsor at those two boards. That is it. For comparison: simply because Prince has been gracious enough to have CEM Products here at Iron Magazine as a sponsor for almost 5 years now doesn't mean that Prince is involved with CEM other than offering sponsorship. Likewise with Nathan Chase. That is where involvement ends. They provide a vehicle (in this case, a message board) for CEM and others to provide their products and services.
> 
> XYZ, shoot me a PM if you have any other questions about this. Thanks bro,
> 
> CEM





XYZ said:


> Yes, in fact if you want feel free to delete the entire thread. Like I said, *I PMed CEM and the misunderstanding was resolved. He's a good sponsor and good guy, I don't want to bad mouth him, he doesn't deserve that. *(snip)


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 29, 2012)

Care to elaborate, Thunder?
I love bashing scammers. I want in! haha


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 29, 2012)

Whoday?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Care to elaborate, Thunder?
> I love bashing scammers. I want in! haha




Nathan Chase, (a known scammer) runs this rathole along with Needtobuildmuscle.com.  He's a complete and total tool.

I would just stick with one of the sponsors here or reseach stop.  I can personally vouch for RS as the stuff they have is legit and slightly overdosed.

I also retired Thunder a long time ago Bro, you doing a background check?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 29, 2012)

I know some people who know some people


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 29, 2012)

Chemicalneed.com  says it's powered by one of our sponsors. what does that mean ?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> Chemicalneed.com  says it's powered by one of our sponsors. what does that mean ?




I don't know, but......I wouldn't think IM would want to have anything to do with Nathan Chase........in my opinion.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 29, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Avoid these guys like the plague.
> 
> That is all.



Have you tried any of the products? Are you also saying stay any from need2 products?

I don't know much about the chase guy but Im gonna look into it.


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 29, 2012)

I have used our sponsor a few times. No problems. I'm leary now because of this Chase fellow. Anybody know his connection with our long time sponsor?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> Have you tried any of the products? Are you also saying stay any from need2 products?
> 
> I don't know much about the chase guy but Im gonna look into it.




All I'm saying is from personal experience I would not want ANYONE to deal with a scammer, you can take that anyway you want.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> I have used our sponsor a few times. No problems. I'm leary now because of this Chase fellow. Anybody know his connection with our long time sponsor?




I don't understand the connection here?  Can you explain what you're talking about in regards to Nathan Chase and a sponsor from IM?  Thank you.


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 29, 2012)

You type chemicalneed.com into your search engine and his page comes up looking like Cem and says powered by Cem.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> You type chemicalneed.com into your search engine and his page comes up looking like Cem and says powered by Cem.



Well, I guess he is scamming logo's now?


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up,XYZ.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2012)

CEM is legit, I don't know what is going on between CEM and NC.


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 29, 2012)

ChemicalNeed website looks like CEM-Products (and in fact says "Powered By CEM") because it is a subsidiary of CEM, solely owned and operated by CEM. As a subsidiary, ChemicalNeed is the sponsoring RC store at NTBM and EliteFitness. The only relationship between Nathan Chase and ChemicalNeed is that ChemicalNeed is a sponsor at those two boards. That is it. For comparison: simply because Prince has been gracious enough to have CEM Products here at Iron Magazine as a sponsor for almost 5 years now doesn't mean that Prince is involved with CEM other than offering sponsorship. Likewise with Nathan Chase. That is where involvement ends. They provide a vehicle (in this case, a message board) for CEM and others to provide their products and services.

XYZ, shoot me a PM if you have any other questions about this. Thanks bro,

CEM


----------



## XYZ (Mar 30, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> ChemicalNeed website looks like CEM-Products (and in fact says "Powered By CEM") because it is a subsidiary of CEM, solely owned and operated by CEM. As a subsidiary, ChemicalNeed is the sponsoring RC store at NTBM and EliteFitness. The only relationship between Nathan Chase and ChemicalNeed is that ChemicalNeed is a sponsor at those two boards. That is it. For comparison: simply because Prince has been gracious enough to have CEM Products here at Iron Magazine as a sponsor for almost 5 years now doesn't mean that Prince is involved with CEM other than offering sponsorship. Likewise with Nathan Chase. That is where involvement ends. They provide a vehicle (in this case, a message board) for CEM and others to provide their products and services.
> 
> 
> XYZ, shoot me a PM if you have any other questions about this. Thanks bro,
> ...



I hope the PM I sent you cleared the air.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 30, 2012)

Needtobuildmuscle.com = shitty supplements gear


----------



## XYZ (Mar 30, 2012)

Grozny said:


> Needtobuildmuscle.com = shitty supplements gear




For once I agree with you.


----------



## ersatz (Mar 30, 2012)

NTBM have such classy reps though


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have only tried 2 of their products and never had a problem. 

BUT I did a lot of reading about NC, and I wont be returning to their place for business.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2012)

Prince said:


> CEM is legit, (snip)



Safe to say ChemicalNeed is _also_ legit, based on the following?



CEM Store said:


> ChemicalNeed website looks like CEM-Products (and in fact says "Powered By CEM") because it is a subsidiary of CEM, solely owned and operated by CEM. As a subsidiary, ChemicalNeed is the sponsoring RC store at NTBM and EliteFitness. The only relationship between Nathan Chase and ChemicalNeed is that ChemicalNeed is a sponsor at those two boards. That is it. For comparison: simply because Prince has been gracious enough to have CEM Products here at Iron Magazine as a sponsor for almost 5 years now doesn't mean that Prince is involved with CEM other than offering sponsorship. Likewise with Nathan Chase. That is where involvement ends. They provide a vehicle (in this case, a message board) for CEM and others to provide their products (snip)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Avoid these guys like the plague.
> 
> That is all.



The reason I ask is because of apparent guilt by association here. ^^^^

XYZ, okay to edit initial post?


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 30, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I hope the PM I sent you cleared the air.



Thanks XYZ, it clears the air with me, but as others have still been confused, you may want to edit your initial post.

CEM


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 30, 2012)

I hope I didn't stir any additional shit up here. I just want to say I have used CEM 3 times all their products have been good to go for me and their communication and shipping was fast. I don't know anything about this other guy. I would order order directly through CEM.


----------



## colochine (Mar 30, 2012)

Grozny said:


> Needtobuildmuscle.com = shitty supplements gear




LOL you mean you can't PCT with OTC products and fully recover from the most intense cycles ever?


----------



## Grozny (Apr 1, 2012)

XYZ said:


> For once I agree with you.



I m with u all the time  to be honest this guy NTBM is full of shit imo its a pure scam.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2012)

Any relationship with Nathan Chase is a HUGE negative for me. I would avoid him and his partners at all costs.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just another name.   I had heard some pretty shitty stuff about Anthony Roberts to, but some people here are ok with him.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 1, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Just another name.   I had heard some pretty shitty stuff about Anthony Roberts to, but some people here are ok with him.



AR has been MIA for a while


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> AR has been MIA for a while



He posts pretty regularly on his Facebook.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> He posts pretty regularly on his Facebook.



Good catch. I should have clarified that he has been MIA from his website.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> The reason I ask is because of apparent guilt by association here. ^^^^
> 
> XYZ, okay to edit initial post?



Yes, in fact if you want feel free to delete the entire thread.  Like I said, I PMed CEM and the misunderstanding was resolved.  He's a good sponsor and good guy, I don't want to bad mouth him, he doesn't deserve that.

Thanks for asking me also, that's cool of you.


----------

